# Low Profile Rims Tires Comfort



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

lfod77 said:


> Looking at a 15 LTZ with 18" tires/rims. Have concerns about the ride in terms of comfort and snow/weather. Have a 2012 that rides smooth as anything and not bad in snow, but it has 16" tires/rims. Looking for feedback on how cruze folks feel about the LTZ (or even LT2 on 17") ride comfort factor and or how does it handle in bad weather?


I have a 2014 LT with the 16" wheels as well. The thing you are going to notice is the 18" LTZ wheels pretty much only have more performance options. The tires for the 18" wheels will likely be at least 150 a tire vs like 85-100 a tire for the 16" wheels. The 18" wheels will also never ride as nice as the 16" wheels. I'm sure you can find some tires that will be decent in the snow. 

I think just getting some 15" or 16" steel wheels and winter tires would be a better bet if you drive in a lot of snow and ice.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The stock tires on the 2LT are stiff and have a noticeably more firm ride quality than the 16" (those Cruzes also have a lower, stiffer suspension). Same story with the LTZ wheels. Then again, the Firestone FR710 are a VERY mushy tire.

I have a 40-profile tire on my Premier, and the ride is VERY busy compared to the 16" Gen 2 LT. Handles great, reasonably sticky in the corners, but the noise and busy ride from the MXM4 get a little tiring at times. On a smooth road, it's a smooth cruiser.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a lowered LT and use 18" LTZ rims in the summer with all season radials and the 16" stock rims with snow tires in the winter. You will feel more of the road with the 18" rims as there is much less sidewall flex available to soften the blow. As for the ride height, if you go with stock sizes for either rim, it is virtually the same. This info is the same if you are not lowered as I rode both before lowering. Having said that, when you are lowered, you will feel more with either combination.


----------



## rnbarg (Apr 27, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> The stock tires on the 2LT are stiff and have a noticeably more firm ride quality than the 16" (those Cruzes also have a lower, stiffer suspension). Same story with the LTZ wheels. Then again, the Firestone FR710 are a VERY mushy tire.
> 
> I have a 40-profile tire on my Premier, and the ride is VERY busy compared to the 16" Gen 2 LT. Handles great, reasonably sticky in the corners, but the noise and busy ride from the MXM4 get a little tiring at times. On a smooth road, it's a smooth cruiser.


You could consider going with https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...Year=2017&autoModel=Cruze&autoModClar=Premier

These are rated to be the quietest and refined of those tested in the accompanying video.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

rnbarg said:


> You could consider going with https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...Year=2017&autoModel=Cruze&autoModClar=Premier
> 
> These are rated to be the quietest and refined of those tested in the accompanying video.


I love these tires. Made another car that rode like a cement truck ride 100x better. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rnbarg (Apr 27, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> The stock tires on the 2LT are stiff and have a noticeably more firm ride quality than the 16" (those Cruzes also have a lower, stiffer suspension). Same story with the LTZ wheels. Then again, the Firestone FR710 are a VERY mushy tire.
> 
> I have a 40-profile tire on my Premier, and the ride is VERY busy compared to the 16" Gen 2 LT. Handles great, reasonably sticky in the corners, but the noise and busy ride from the MXM4 get a little tiring at times. On a smooth road, it's a smooth cruiser.


I have a 2018 Premier without the RS package - 17” wheels - its incredibly quiet in terms of all the components of NVH - road/wind/engine noise. I elected not to go for the RS for the reasons stated on this thread. Surprise, surprise, handling leaves a lot to be desired on curves and winding roads. A lot of body roll. I’m coming from a Subaru AWD sedan which held the curves really well. it was a 94 car though and was falling apart and was really noisy and underpowered. I’m not exactly ready to put on 18” wheels and the highly rated https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...Year=2017&autoModel=Cruze&autoModClar=Premier.

But down the line, who knows.


----------



## rnbarg (Apr 27, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> I have a lowered LT and use 18" LTZ rims in the summer with all season radials and the 16" stock rims with snow tires in the winter. You will feel more of the road with the 18" rims as there is much less sidewall flex available to soften the blow. As for the ride height, if you go with stock sizes for either rim, it is virtually the same. This info is the same if you are not lowered as I rode both before lowering. Having said that, when you are lowered, you will feel more with either combination.


I’m a relative novice so ....... how do you lower the height of a car? Isn’t it a function of the tire rims?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

rnbarg said:


> Surprise, surprise, handling leaves a lot to be desired on curves and winding roads. A lot of body roll. I’m coming from a Subaru AWD sedan which held the curves really well.


I would look and see if Whiteline makes a rear sway bay for the Gen II's. That is by far the best mod I have done to my Cruze. If you still have money burning a hole in your pocket, I would also see if Ultra Racing makes bars for the Gen II.



rnbarg said:


> I’m a relative novice so ....... how do you lower the height of a car? Isn’t it a function of the tire rims?



Well, to do it right, or at least better than a hack job, you purchase a set of struts/shocks and springs made for that purpose. I personally have Bilstein B8's and Eibach springs. You can click on the link in my signature for more info.


----------



## rnbarg (Apr 27, 2018)

Nothing on Whiteline or Ultra or BNR for an 18 Cruze.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

i have 20"s on my camaro with a 30 sidewall and no issues


----------



## rnbarg (Apr 27, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> I would look and see if Whiteline makes a rear sway bay for the Gen II's. That is by far the best mod I have done to my Cruze. If you still have money burning a hole in your pocket, I would also see if Ultra Racing makes bars for the Gen II.
> 
> Well, to do it right, or at least better than a hack job, you purchase a set of struts/shocks and springs made for that purpose. I personally have Bilstein B8's and Eibach springs. You can click on the link in my signature for more info.


Here are two solutions: https://www.gmpartsdirect.com/oem-p...it-lt-premier-hatch-and-sedan-models-84105410. I showed this to a mechanic and he said the labor would be around $1,500.00

Another one is: https://www.carid.com/2017-chevy-cruze-suspension-parts/moog-stabilizer-bar-link-685319279.html - Obviously a lot cheaper. Labor would probably be inexpensive as well. 

I want to improve the suspension and handling but I don't want to end up w/a rough ride either. Thoughts?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

rnbarg said:


> Here are two solutions: https://www.gmpartsdirect.com/oem-p...it-lt-premier-hatch-and-sedan-models-84105410. I showed this to a mechanic and he said the labor would be around $1,500.00


Spring only, I am not sure if I would do that, but if I did, I'd either change them myself or find a friend and pay them.



rnbarg said:


> Another one is: https://www.carid.com/2017-chevy-cruze-suspension-parts/moog-stabilizer-bar-link-685319279.html - Obviously a lot cheaper. Labor would probably be inexpensive as well.
> 
> I want to improve the suspension and handling but I don't want to end up w/a rough ride either. Thoughts?


This is a sway bar link. I have these on my car, but I assume you wanted to post something else. I would install these if you change out the front swaybar bushings.


----------



## rnbarg (Apr 27, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Spring only, I am not sure if I would do that, but if I did, I'd either change them myself or find a friend and pay them.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a sway bar link. I have these on my car, but I assume you wanted to post something else. I would install these if you change out the front swaybar bushings.


Thanks for the reply. However, due to my newness to this area, I don't really understand what you are saying as I don't have the context. However I did look at your profile under "suspension" https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/members/92690-blasirl-album6562-suspension.html and that appears to be the solution you arrived at and am recommending to me to make the car handle better and ride better. Can you describe what the goal was here and what impact these changes made for you? Also this was done on a Gen 1 Cruze. Assuming I could get similar parts, how much do you think the parts would cost (educated guess) and how many hours of labor it would take for a good mechanic who specializes in suspensions. Thanks.


----------



## rnbarg (Apr 27, 2018)

lfod77 said:


> Looking at a 15 LTZ with 18" tires/rims. Have concerns about the ride in terms of comfort and snow/weather. Have a 2012 that rides smooth as anything and not bad in snow, but it has 16" tires/rims. Looking for feedback on how cruze folks feel about the LTZ (or even LT2 on 17") ride comfort factor and or how does it handle in bad weather?


Take the highlighted text below with enlightened skepticism - just one person's opinion - I'm sure a lot of people love the RS package. Just thought I'd post as he compared a number of Cruze trim levels and tire/wheel combinations.

https://www.motortrend.com/cars/chevrolet/cruze/2016/2016-chevrolet-cruze-first-drive-review/

"My first ride was in an LT with an automatic—the expected big-volume seller—riding on 205/55R16 Goodyear Assurance tires (the smallest I sampled, as there were no L or LS models present with 15-inch tires). Man, was this car quiet—far more so than any of the competitors or any of the bigger-tired Cruzes, for that matter. The ride compliance was impressive, given the reasonable lateral grip these tires developed with no tendency to drift wide in washboard curves. The ride and handling impressions were identical on a manual Cruze RS that wore Hankook Kinergy GTs in the same size.
For comparison, I drove a 2.0-liter Focus SE on 215/55R16 ContiProContacts. The all-black interior looked far shinier and cheaper, and it was louder and less refined inside, but its chassis felt like an equal match in terms of ride and handling, with a bit more road feel coming through the helm. I also sampled the Toyota Corolla LE on Michelin Primacy MXV4s in the same tire size as the Cruze LT. This interior seemed antique, and the weaker engine was a real moaner when pressed. The body structure also seemed less robust, and there was a lot more head-toss. (Credit the Cruze’s rebound springs, which provide secondary roll control that allows the anti-roll bar to be less stiff.)
My next step up the Cruze’s performance ladder was in a Premier variant with the improved rear bushings and Watts linkage wearing 225/45R17 Firestone Firehawk GT rubber. Abetting the improved lateral grip generated by the tires with the extra lateral stiffness of the Watts link endows this version with greater cornering precision and authority that exacts only a minor penalty in terms of ride quality or road noise from the fat lower-profile tires. A slightly quicker steering ratio (16.0:1 versus 17.2:1) suits the more responsive chassis well.

The point of the Cruze’s performance pyramid is the Premier RS. That $995 premium for the RS buys the same gloss-black grille, decklid spoiler, more aggressive front and rear fascias, and side rocker sills that $695 one gets you on lesser Cruzes, but on the Premier it also buys fancy Michelin Primacy MXM4 tires in size 225/40R18 on unique rims. This one cornered the most aggressively, but we’ll need to quantify any improvement in grip at a track, and I’ll be gobsmacked if the numbers reveal an improvement that my ears would deem worthy of the unholy din these meats generate on all types of pavement. Take a long test drive before signing up for this punishment."


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

rnbarg said:


> Thanks for the reply. However, due to my newness to this area, I don't really understand what you are saying as I don't have the context. However I did look at your profile under "suspension" https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/members/92690-blasirl-album6562-suspension.html and that appears to be the solution you arrived at and am recommending to me to make the car handle better and ride better. Can you describe what the goal was here and what impact these changes made for you? Also this was done on a Gen 1 Cruze. Assuming I could get similar parts, how much do you think the parts would cost (educated guess) and how many hours of labor it would take for a good mechanic who specializes in suspensions. Thanks.


Those photos are just there without context. I used them in posts or emails. 

Back to your other post first:



rnbarg said:


> Here are two solutions: https://www.gmpartsdirect.com/oem-p...it-lt-premier-hatch-and-sedan-models-84105410. I showed this to a mechanic and he said the labor would be around $1,500.00



You posted the link above that shows the sport springs that lower the Cruze less than an inch (so I've been told). I am thinking they do not come with a comparative sport strut/shock. For the money and effort, I do not think I would bother unless there is an aftermarket kit to lower the Cruze. If there are none and none planned, then maybe I would.



rnbarg said:


> Another one is: https://www.carid.com/2017-chevy-cruze-suspension-parts/moog-stabilizer-bar-link-685319279.html - Obviously a lot cheaper. Labor would probably be inexpensive as well.
> I want to improve the suspension and handling but I don't want to end up w/a rough ride either. Thoughts?



The link you posted above is for a sway bar link, not another set of springs/struts etc. I would install these though if you do other sway bar modifications, but the work is not justified by itself.


It looks like there are coilovers and air struts available for the Gen II Cruze as well as aftermarket lowering springs. I could not find any sway bars, but I would keep looking and write to a few companies as well.


Now to try and answer what I think you are trying to say.... could be going off the deep end here, but oh well...



> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I said before - add a rear sway bar to increase stability when someone offers one for the Gen II Cruze.



> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Coil-overs or lowering springs w/ sport struts/shocks change the distance from whatever tire/rim combo you use to the body. If you try and lower the car by putting smaller diameter wheels (total diameter of rim/tire) you may lower the vehicle, but you also change the feedback to the vehicles computers. It will affect mileage and speedometer calculations. Remember __when everyone put larger diameter tires on thier hot rods - screwed up the speedos and everyone was getting more tickets.

_So in other words an 18" rim with the appropriate lower profile tire i.e. less sidewall (and less comfort but sporty) compared to a 16" rim with an appropriate higher profile tire (corresponds to higher comfort, but handling suffers ) will have the same nominal wheel diameter and the computers are happy.

_

I apologize to the OP for adding to the hijack - if this needs to continue I would suggest a separate thread


_
FYI:

OP = Original Poster
Original Poster for this thread = Mod77


----------



## rnbarg (Apr 27, 2018)

Thanks Blasirl for this detailed answer. I now understand what you are saying. Sorry to have gone so far off topic on the thread and will open a new one if I have more questions.


----------



## rnbarg (Apr 27, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Back to your other post first:
> 
> You posted the link above that shows the sport springs that lower the Cruze less than an inch (so I've been told). I am thinking they do not come with a comparative sport strut/shock. For the money and effort, I do not think I would bother unless there is an aftermarket kit to lower the Cruze. If there are none and none planned, then maybe I would.


Someone has actually done this recently - see https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/361...18-cruze-sedan-now-available.html#post3188007 It lowered the ride height *1.0 in (Front) and 1.3 in (Rear) *Not sure why these kits lower the rear more (same thing w/the Honda Civic kit)? YouTube videos suggest a modest but very noticeable benefit. Eibach designed this as a "low hanging fruit" solution that does not require changing the shocks or structs. 

https://youtu.be/3a_7GvfeD6k

It appears that changing the springs (vs the struts and/or shocks) is a time consuming and laborious endeavor. Sorry again for going off topic. Apologies to the moderator (OP). I'm new to these forums. In the future, I will start a new thread. That said, I do think I added a lot of information on the thread topic that required some research and was a benefit counterbalancing the "hijack".


----------

